# My big red's eye is swollen



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

I got a good look at him today, and one of his eyes is sticking out like two times farther than the other one. I can't post pictures, but does anyone have any idea what the problem could be? Other than that he's acting normal.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Is it white? (cloudy) If so very much could be.


----------



## SteelGluer (Feb 20, 2003)

Go here
http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...=ST&f=23&t=2410


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

water change dude..you probably have high ammonia..


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

_Moved to desease or parasite_


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

> water change dude..you probably have high ammonia..
> 
> I agree had the same prob myself. Water from tap was 6ppm
> 
> ...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Look here!

I think it is most likely to be either ammonia burn or where the fish was attacked by another fish, either way I would suggest you make the water as good as possible - in laymans terms : Do a water change today, and in 2 days, and again a couple of days later, etc.
if there are any more problems please provide more info.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

My ammonia is at zero, ph is at 6.5. I am moving him to a hospital tank and treating him with Maracyn 2.


----------



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

so if your fish gets pop eye how do you go about treating it?


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

Clay from P Fish has a treatment regime that is supposed to work for almost everything, and consists of Maracyn 2 and penicillin. I am just going to use the Maracyn 2 because I am convinced that it is popeye.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Ahhhhhhh Gooooold FiiiiiiiiiSh


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I would not knock Clays treatment, I am sure it will clear up the problem, but I advise you speak to Clay as I would guess he will be able to provide more info on his treatment.


----------

